# Word of Advice



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Do NOT try to open a single sash window!!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

OK what did you do? Are your fingers OK?


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Oh goodness... what happened?


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm fine. I tried to open the window behind the stove and cracked the framework! I forgot it wasn't like the ones behind the table-they swing inward on hinges. I was outside, smacking the bottom of the frame with a hammer when my son informed me there were no hinges on that window! Lucky I didn't break the glass!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

So you tried to open a window that dosent open?
:rotfl: Sorry for laughing but that sounds so much like something I would do.

Once I pried the screens out of some brand new windows. The landlord had them put in but didnt tell me how to take the screens out so I didnt know they simply opened up. So I improvised with a screwdriver and pried them out to clean them.
I guess they are pretty standard windows now & if I hadnt lived in 50 & 100 year old houses most of my life I guess I would have known. They have a little clip you move and the whole lower window swings open and your just supposta take the screen out. Duhh imagine that. :doh:


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I've done that. I've climbed on ladders to wash the outside of windows that tilt in for cleaning!


----------

